# 건방진 썎끼



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate this sentence, please? It's about a character from a review of a game 
근데 베네딕투스 맘에 안듬 이 건방진 썎끼!
Thanks for your answer


----------



## kenjoluma

"근데 베네딕투스 맘에 안 듦. 이 건방진 새끼" must be correct. And it loosely translates into:

"Anyway, I don't like 'Benedictus(?)', that cheeky(rude, cocky, arrogant...) bastard."


----------



## JapanForever

Okay, kenjoluma. But I don't know what's the meaning of  새끼 ? Is it the same than 썎끼?


----------



## kenjoluma

썎끼 is absolutely a messy orthography (in other word, 'wrong'). It is 새끼.

http://endic.naver.com/krenEntry.nhn?entryId=50f95cb3e9e24f0dbb8098ca54377043&query=%EC%83%88%EB%81%BC


----------



## JapanForever

Okay, kenjoluma. So, does it mean "bastard" or "young" in this context ? In the review, the character is young and arrogant but I don't know if he's really hateful, for being a bastard.


----------



## kenjoluma

I can't answer your question. I googled this sentence, and actually found the review you are talking about. (No sweat at all. There are only two webpages pop out: this thread and the one) And I am not sure if he (so, 'Benedictus' is he?) is really hateful, or the reviewer is just making fun of it. 

I did some more research, but nothing useful enough to analyze the context comes out. Actually I'm not familiar with this whole... manga-game stuff. Sorry.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay. Thanks you kenjoluma. Just for wonder, the fragment of the sentence 건방진 새끼 isn't a title of a korean song?


----------



## 가르시아

kenjoluma said:


> 썎끼 is absolutely a messy orthography


Just korean youth writing without care...like so many crazy inventions (eg. 뷁)


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

뭐 특별한 건 없고, 그냥 새끼를 좀 힘주어서 발음한 걸 그대로 적은거예요. "야이 새끼야" "야이 썎끼야" (발음 그대로 적자면..) 나 똑같은 의미지만 후자가 좀 더 의사표현(?)을 명확하게 할 수 있지요. 생각해 보니 제가 매우 화나면 항상 후자쪽으로 발음한 것같네요. (그렇다고 욕을 달고 사는 건 아니지만. haha)


----------



## bonbon2023

I don't think 썎끼 or 새끼 has some meaning like 'young', JapanForever. When it is used as a expletive in Korean, 새끼 usually means such as moron, dork, asshole, dope, son of bitch except for 새끼 or 섂끼 is used for addressing close fellow among boys or males. I think 섂끼 means asshole in "근데 베네딕투스 맘에 안 듦. 이 건방진 섂끼"(I don't like 베네딕투스. rude asshole) because it makes me visualize online game chatting languages.


----------



## jakartaman

Spelling errors of swear words are most likely intentional, either to tone it down or to post your comment on a website. For example, Yahoo won't let your message posted if it contains an f or s word. Its system detects it and rejects your message. You have to use something like f*$@ a$% h@!# if you really want to.
새끼 is not the worst swear word but it still is offensive so people would use 쉐이, 쉐리, 쉥키 etc. You can come up with your own spelling like 썎끼, 쒞키 or whatever.

Is there a song titled 건방진 새끼?  I guess there is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEOGWaM4LiA


----------

